# Wood stair covering...pergo?



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a short stairwell inside my townhome currently carpeted. The stairwell leads up and into the main living space. I looked under the carpet and the stairs are just pine wood. Rather than replace the carpet, I thought I would consider wood stairs. SInce the cost of hardwood is high, I wanted to see if anyone has had or could advise on using pergo flooring to cover the stairs. 

I have plenty of left-over flooring left from the kitchen/living room that is in good shape. I wanted to see if I could use this to cover our stairs. My in-laws recently had a new pergo or floating floor put in their kitchen and the carpenter did the stairs leading to the basement as well. I noticed there was an end-cap on the edge with some moulding to fill in the corners. Apparently the carpenter used an adhesive to hold the "pergo" in place. 

Does anyone have any insight, experience, or advice on such a job. I also should mention that there is a significant temperature change at the base of the stairs since there is no heat moved down there at the opening of the home. In the winter it can get quite cold.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

liquid nails works perfectly well to glue to stairs.
overlap stairnose would be needed for the edge, and possibly quarter round.
if one side of the stair is exposed, that can get too tricky for me.


----------



## Suzie Homemaker (Oct 1, 2006)

I actually have hardwood stairs but they are in poor shape. We are doing a remodel of the room they lead to and since it was unfinished the previous owners had set things like paint cans and other items on them and they have left behind some ugly marks. We want them to match the floor downstairs and we are considering the pergo or bruce flooring. 

Did you end up doing this? Are you happy with it?


----------



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

SUzie: I haven't done this project yet. I am waiting for a free weekend to begin and need to rip up the carpeting to see what I am up against. 

My inlaws had a new laminate floor installed in their kitchen and the contractor did the short stair well that leads to the basement. It is a split level so there were only 5-6 stairs. Anyways, I was surprised how nice it turned out and seems to be very stable. This is what made me think about doing my own rather then spend the money on hardwood stair treads. 

I have found that there are various types of stair nosing out there that make for a clean installation. I plan on using wood adhesive on the treads/risers and a brad nailer on the nosing and caps to keep it secure. 

If you have ventured on with your own project, please share any insight, advice, or thoughts about your project.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

By pine do you mean it's a decent clear pine or is it just pieces of standard 2*10?

If it's decent pine (not loaded with knots) it can look pretty good when finished. These are my pine floors which the previous owner decided to carpet and tile over. They're slowly being uncovered. Once that is done their is half wall pine paneling they painted over that I want to strip and finish. 








Some of those boards run 35ft across the leangth of the house.


----------



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

My stairs are basic pine 2x10 that are pretty roughed up. I highly doubt they can be fixed up. 

I am putting the laminate covering on hold for now b/c I am worried it will be too slippery. I may revisit the project and add a stair runner down the center. I guess I may need to learn how to add a stair runner as well. 

The pics of your floor look great...very original.


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

I considered installing laminate on my stairs but was told it was dangerous because it's very slippery.


----------

